# End of the year gifts for barn staff?



## horsecrazymeetsjustcrazy (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi

I am wondering if anyone gives an end of year gift to the barn staff. Also what is appropriate?

I was thinking of giving the barn manager maybe a gift card.
Also the vet office staff a box of clementines and my farrier a gift card....

Any thoughts of what is appropriate gifts/ amount?
And to whom?

Thanks so much!
Horse Crazy Meets Just Crazy


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

For the groups, maybe buy em lunch? For farrier and manager, Gift cards would be good. Or have a Xmas cookout and invite them all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

For groups/offices, edible items are always appreciated. For individuals, a I like to give a gift card along with a small token gift - a pair of gloves, some candy, a little trinket, whatever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm part of helping with therapeutic riding, and from some of the parents I have gotten a $10 gift card to the local tack shop, a wooden horse ornament, and all of us got one large bag of candy


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I got each of the 4 the barn staff $25 gift cards, and tied a couple of locally made candies and candy canes around the envelope to dress it up a little. I also like the idea of buying lunch for the staff, but I ended up not doing that for our barn folks because 2 of the people primarily work the night hours, and the others are gone by then, so there was no obvious time to have food sent when everyone could enjoy it.


----------



## Gremmy (Feb 17, 2009)

Ask the BO where the staff likes to go for coffee. I never expected gifts from boarders but often got gift cards from $5-$25 which supplied me with plenty of coffee - the main source of sustenance for barn staff :lol: The amount didn't mean much to me, it's a tough thankless job and it's enough to be appreciated


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

I always get the BO a $25 gift card to TSC... I figure they are always picking up stuff there, and even a little bit will help. If I see the farrier around the holidays I will give him the same.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*gifts for barn owners and farriers*

my old farrier i give him £10 extra on top of what he charges every time he comes to shoe i also gave him a film and pictures of him working and he was overjoyed about it and i brought him a t shirt with the worlds gratest farrier on it.
he is he is 70 years old and has had a hip transplant he is a real good frend and he likes shoeing tricky and to me he is a awesome guy to carry on doing what he loves best and tricky stands for him and thay complement each other well.
quincys farrier who use to shoe tricky was treated every year to a creat of beer each to him and his aprentices.
my barn owner i have just gave her 2 pictures of her pony stanley whilst she was driveing him in oak picture frames she was gobsmacked and could not thank me enough, and i got her some quick releases for her ponys harness and a pad is comeing for his harness saddle.
and i helped put her new cart togeather so she can drive stanley.
stanleys in my albums bay welsh sec a.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm one of the 'barn staff' and the perfect gift would be for all the boarders and patrons to come in one morning and clean a stall each and sweep! LOL!!! 
We'd be finished chores in under an hour!!!

When hell freezes over and pigs fly! LOL!

But that would be an awesome gift!!


----------

